# Boltz Lake



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone fish Boltz Lake near Dry ridge off 75?


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

yep, there are some bass and catfish in it. Helps to learn the lake and that is going to take time. I think there is either a 10 hp or 10 mph limit on the lake. I have fished it a couple of times and needless to say I wont be going back anytime soon.

Bill


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks - guess I'll stay off 75 for my fishing


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

It is a small 10 hp limit lake. It has decent crappie and bluegill. I caught a largemouth last summer around 6lbs on 10" worm. Not much cover. Nice boat ramp. I fish it a couple of times a year.
Bassky


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Phil1907 said:


> Anyone fish Boltz Lake near Dry ridge off 75?


Is that Dry Ridge,Ky.,or Dry Ridge Rd. on the West side of Cincy?


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

dry ridge exit turn right follow the signs. In northern Kentucky.
Bassky


----------



## Brokenarrow (Jul 31, 2010)

First thing is that Boltz lake is in Dry Ridge, Ky off of Dry Ridge Mt. Zion Road. If you say you caught a 6 pound bass out of that lake; we, residents of Grant county know your internet ego added about 4-1/2 pounds to it. Yes, there isn't a whole lot of cover in the lake, there has been some grass added by the state that matches what can be found all over Corinth lake. Some trees in there but over all flat mud bottoms make for a poor bass lake but a great catfish lake. The state has been stocking the thing with blue cats since 1998 +/- and in the past two years has really put out some size and numbers. I fish the lake about once per week for catfish and always come home with nice fish when keeping. Bluegill not very productive but crappie produce in the spring like most places, just a little small for keeping but fun for kids almost one after another if your in a boat on the north side of the lake. Oh, whoever said the dock is nice hasent been there, you can pick your own poison of injury off of it. Steel posts that rake your paint off of your bass boat along the dock are great. Uneven surface with limited bolts holding the actual deck in place are nice. The sun riddled surface that has drawn up the splinters from non treatment. Also the 1.5ft depth does wonders on the lower unit when trying to dock to go get the truck my prop looks nice with the scars on it. This is due to a estate problem of the owners of the property the dock and floating building (needs to be burned down) are on adjoining the state controlled ramp. The ramp is nice concrete with easy access but the dock and old bait shop is an eye sore and really needs to have something resolved. Otherwise a close and safe place to fish lacks in sportfish but excells in roughfish. Have a nice day and remember there are lakes in Ohio to fish I like to stay home and go places that are local you should too. LOLZ.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

No internet ego here, just facts. It weighed everybit of 6lbs, actually alot closer to 6.5lbs, 23.5". There are some nice fish in there, you have to fish deep and know where the structure is. The actual ramp is a good ramp. Yes , the poles are there and in the way.
Good fishin
Bassky


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Never had much luck with bass, but did well when Crappie fishing at times. Anyone remember a big bluegill kill a few years back? Dead gills all over the lake. Lots of them had large red spots on their sides. Never heard anything more about it. Been wondering what happened for many years. I've never been back since then. It was so bad I thought it would hurt bass fishing for years.


----------

